# Available for Tues / Weds Overnight (5th-6th)



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

After seeing this weekend's Tuna pics, I have developed Tuna fever and if somebody is short on crew for this Tuesday / Wednesday over-night, give me a text at (713) 419-8352. 

Bernard


----------

